# Synchronisation calendrier



## guytoon48 (10 Avril 2022)

Bonjour,
souci de synchronisation calendrier : lorsque je saisis un évènement sur mon iPad, il est répercuté sur mon iPhone ainsi que sur mon Mac; parfait
mais un évènement saisi sur iPhone n’arrive par sur l’iPad??
Tous mes systèmes d’exploitation sont à jour et mes identifiants et MdP iCloud sont corrects (tout fonctionne bien hormis çà…)
iPhone XR
mac mini 2018 Monterey
iPad air 2
Si vous avez une idée, merci


----------



## les_innommables66 (11 Avril 2022)

Bonjour,

sur ton iPhone, vérifie le calendrier par défaut:
reglages / calendrier / calendrier par défaut 

Cordialement 
Nicolas


----------

